# Fly or not?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll say yes because there aren't any "Flys" in Salt water to begin with.

I'm calling it the Ziptiefly.

The construction process ought to be readily apparent in this photo.
This is a rather unconventional fly or something. I used the scrap from a large Zip-Tie/Tie-Wrap and 3 Jump rings for the basic fly. It swims with the hook point up. It wiggles like a real fish. BTW, the hook is a 2/0 Eagleclaw Live Bait hook. I won't miss many Snook with the hook forward configuration. Reds might be a different story.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Outside the box! I like it.....keep us posted on how effective it is.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like its made from a piece of poly? Give some details please!


----------



## JDP1292 (Jul 7, 2015)

He says it's made from a piece of a zip tie.

In my personal opinion, I wouldn't consider it a fly, nor do I want to try casting it, but to each their own, if you're happy with it that's all that matters.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

That could be a Spanish mackerel magnet !!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm digging it. Definitely something I've never seen before. Look forward to seeing how well it produces for you!


----------

